# Look at me. I'm 1000 posts old.



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

And every post was an important post. No funny business here. :4-zap:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations.
Gee I like that T shirt you are wearing you didn't make many posts to win it did you


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Congratulations :beerchug: :4-clap: artytime


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

kodi said:


> Congratulations.
> Gee I like that T shirt you are wearing you didn't make many posts to win it did you


lol. Only about 300 posts went in that thread. :4-dontkno


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

That was a great thread I really enjoyed it.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Yea. That thread was pretty great. It kept me up late defending my shirt against you Australians. :sayyes:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Dont forget there were a few from the UK as well as a few other countries.
The suspense was great just waiting for it to end.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Congratulations on your accomplishment!


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

YAY!!! Conrats!

-EDIT

Wow, I've been so busy at work I didn't notice I'd just topped 1000 too!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Congradulations and good work to both of you.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

going for 2K.....


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

jgvernonco said:


> going for 2K.....


Yea, but we need another contest to help boost the posts a little. :wink:


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

We'll work on it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I jumped over 1,000 myself recently and didn't notice until I was 1,010!


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

JG, your post looks kinda weird on my end.

EDIT: Nevermind, must have been a one time thing. Weird. :4-dontkno


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah I've had that happen. One time the images all over the site were all mixed up- our avatars were random images that VB uses; mine was a "quote" button.


----------



## Speedo (Jul 22, 2005)

Do you get a surprize when you go over 1,000 posts?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I can't tell. You'll have to wait and see. :wink:


----------



## Speedo (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh! Okay................


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Congrats Superflysmith!!! artytime 

P.S. Although I am still a little bitter about the (my) T-shirt :laugh: 
I'm happy with buying my mouse pad though :grin:


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

My sister doodled all over my tsf mousepad. :dead: 

I still love it though. 

I wish you'd bring back the store danrak. :sayyes:


----------

